# Slim Shady M-GSD -NJ



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/NJ44/NJ44.15562662-1-x.jpg

Slim Shady is a six year old Shepherd. He and his companion Ferrel were released for adoption when their owner suddenly passed away. Both of these fine dogs were well loved house dogs. They are house broken, good with cats and good with other dog


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

That is so sad i hope he gets a good home!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Look like a mix to anyone?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Is there a PF page for this boy?


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

any info on location


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

this looks like the dog park in Hamilton N.J.? [email protected]


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Cumberland County SPCA
1244 N. Delsea Drive
Vineland, NJ 08360
Mailing Address
Phone: 856-691-1500
Fax: 856-691-2703


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

bump


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

bump


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

There is a new picture posted, please someone check this guy out! He really looks confused, imagine loosing your master to death and being turned over to a shelter.... just another reason WE all need to make plans for our four legged friends too!!!


----------

